

Show HN: Remember the Wedding - Photo sharing for weddings - unshift

Hi HN,<p>A couple months ago I left my corporate job and am trying my hand at setting up a lifestyle business, micro ISV, etc.<p>The first project I've attempted is a photo sharing service for weddings -- it allows guests to upload their photos into a common album, which the bride and groom can then share as they please or download as a zip file, etc.<p>It's different from Facebook photos since you don't have to be friends with anybody and there are more photo-album mechanisms, and it's different from Flickr, Smugmug, etc since multiple people can upload to the same album.<p>I'm slightly embarrassed to show it off in its current state since I see a lot of things that need improving, but I figured I'd put it out there for additional feedback.  I know the copy needs work, the design is mediocre, and I want to replace the "how it works" section with a more illustrated guide and/or walkthrough video, but I want to see if it at least has legs before dumping money into it.<p>I'd appreciate any and all feedback that anyone has.  And if you're getting married any time soon or know someone who is, shoot me an e-mail for a free account (email is in profile).  Thanks!<p>The site is: http://www.rememberthewedding.com
======
tgrass
Not all concepts require great design consideration, but framing a wedding is
one of them. The utility of the site is not going to be the selling point. It
needs to be a place where the bride feels like she'll look like the Duchess
Kate. Dump some money onto a good designer. It'll be worth it. (And yes, the
idea has legs.)

~~~
unshift
I agree with you.

I spent about two weeks looking for a designer who worked with both wedding
stationery and websites. I found a few that basically did one and dabbled in
the other, but didn't find anybody who thought they could do the job. In the
interest of launching something to get some feedback, I just did it myself.

Time to start looking again, though. Now that the site is up and I can add
users to something functional, I should get back to making it actually look
good.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
tgrass
I highly recommend talking to a wedding planner. They are design focused. In
fact, that is your easiest target market. Ask them what they'd like to have
and give it to them. You'll probably find one that could provide 2d design for
the site as well.

